# System interruption controller?



## petter (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a non functioning device in unit control panel, no functioning driver available? This is the only specification I have located about the item:
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5327&SUBSYS_53271849&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05


The biggest problem for me is that I have no idea of what it’s supposed to be. Have tried the old uninstall and restart trick with no luck.
Suggestions are welcome.
Petter


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

petter said:


> I have a non functioning device in unit control panel, no functioning driver available? This is the only specification I have located about the item:
> PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5327&SUBSYS_53271849&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05
> 
> 
> ...


This is the English translation:

PCI\VEN_1106 = Via Technologies

&DEV_5327 = P4M890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

SUBSYS_53271849 = ASRock Inc. - P4M890 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

In simple words this is a part of the integrated Graphics and Sound controller Chipset P4M890. If everything else is correct you have an ASRock motherboard(?)!

IF you motherboard has an integrated Video and Sound Setup? Then Download the drivers listed on this page:

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=24&CatID=2500&SubCatID=169

This should cure your problem. If this doesn't work? The provide us with all the information on your hardware setup as possible, i.e. motherboard model / P/N, computer brand name, model number, etc., etc.

HTH

Bill


----------



## petter (Jan 19, 2008)

AsRock S478 P4M890 as you suspected, will try download and install now

Petter


----------



## davidinbcn (Feb 14, 2008)

very similar problem, but i tried downloading drivers from viaarena but it's still there... PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5308&SUBSYS_53081849&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05. sorry to be thick, but am i missing something?

Cheers


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

davidinbcn said:


> very similar problem, but i tried downloading drivers from viaarena but it's still there... PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5308&SUBSYS_53081849&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05. sorry to be thick, but am i missing something?
> 
> Cheers


This is the English translation:

PCI\VEN_1106 = Via Technologies

&DEV_5308 = PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

SUBSYS_53081849 = ASRock Inc. - PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

This is a part of the Main Chipset from ViA. Drivers are here:

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070

Direct file link here: File Size = 11,861 KB - - Version = 5.15A

http://67.19.78.235/via_hyperionpro_v515a.zip

HTH

Bill


----------



## Solhan (May 19, 2008)

another similar problem...

A utility I have (called System Information for Windows) gave me the following for the device ID:

PCI\VEN_1106DEV_7205SUBSYS_90561509REV_01\41FEB96E400008

and this for the status:

0x01802400 Has Problem

It doesn't seem to be working, and I suspect it to be a driver issue.


----------



## gantur (Jan 18, 2009)

*Please Help me.*
i can not detect sound driver of my computer. 
my computer operation system is Windwos XP.



it's:

P4M890 I /O APIC interrupt controller
VIA technolgy incs.


----------



## gantur (Jan 18, 2009)

Please Help me.
i can not detect sound driver of my computer. 
my computer operation system is Windwos XP.

please give me advice and link of driver install

it's:

P4M890 I /O APIC interrupt controller
VIA technolgy incs.


----------

